# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  External laundry entry but part of house, no floor waste

## craka

Ok, I have a bit of a delima , just ripped up the carpet that was in the laundry with toilet (Eeew), and found that there is no floor waste at all.  The house (approx 50years old) is raised on brick piers and the laundry has a concrete floor,  and it appears that there is no access under this section of the house. I was initially thinking it would be fairly possible to drill the concrete floor to install waste and feed it to storm water.     When I poured water it appeared to pool in the centre of the laundry.    What do you guys recommend that I could do?

----------


## phild01

Screeding in a tiled floor should allow flexibility for a waste location.  More info would be handy, but if the door is external, it could be screeded towards the doorway and maybe not worry about a waste.  A waste only has to be piped externally as a minimum.  Maybe a sketch or pic of what you have could help get some ideas.

----------


## craka

Here are the photos of the laundry with toilet, and no floor waste.  
Have tried to mark out in red where the water currently pool if water is poured on floor.

----------


## phild01

I think you need to tell us what is desired as a finished product.  Generally these areas don't flood/collect water unless the tub is used extensively.  Let us know why water on the floor is happening and to what lengths your money can go.
Normally these areas are waterproofed screeded and tiled.  So is it a matter of being compliant or to just resolve an issue with the floor collecting water on occasion.
You could screed, tile and create fall towards the door.  That means the tub, HWS and toilet removal.
But your resolution might be just core drill the hole, create a void in the outside brickwork, pass a 50mm SWV pipe to a new waste elbowed in, and leave the floor as is by patching in the floor waste.

----------

